#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  > Tips and Tricks >  >  Anyone share some good time management tips???

## Adiza

Everyday I have a plan of '*to do*' things in my head. But eventually with time I am only able to complete a few things in the list. Often my plan changes or the priorities changes. So some of the works still remain uncompleted. *Share some useful tips to avoid these time management conflicts?*

----------


## Helena

> Everyday I have a plan of '*to do*' things in my head. But eventually with time I am only able to complete a few things in the list. Often my plan changes or the priorities changes. So some of the works still remain uncompleted. *Share some useful tips to avoid these time management conflicts?*


Write down your schedule for each day according to the time, concentrate on one task at a time then you can probably fulfill most of them. :Thumbs:

----------

